# BBS RS valve stems?



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

Do rs's with stock stepped lips use regular size valve stems or do you need to source a special size? I've been looking on some other forums and have seen that standard size is 8.8mm while the rs hole is only 8mm So I'm kinda confused, anyone have some input? and could tell me where I could source some stubby or stealth valve stems for stepped lips that will actually seal?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

When I rebuilt mine I ordered up a set and they were too large in diameter for the original hole, so measure carefully and ask the vendor if they have the right size. I ended up just polishing my original stems and reusing them. 










Try Tuner Shop, Wagen Wheels, Black Forest Industries. . .


----------

